# Carl Froch vs Jermain Taylor



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

April 25

Can watch via Showtime

Carl Froch vs. Jermain Taylor. For Froch's WBC super middleweight title


----------



## awesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Taylor takes this


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

dont underestimate Froch dude can fight.


----------



## awesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Taylor just has to keep him at the end of his jab to stay away from Froch's power and takes a comfortable UD.


----------

